# Jinxed myself



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Well after giving Matt my blessing this morning I went out to feed horses and there stood a huge blonde coyote in the pasture not 20 yards away staring me down. Went to the house and grabbed my R-15 and went back out. He was standing broadside at 100 yards pretty as a picture. I took the safety off and squeezed the trigger and .....CLICK. Fail to fire !!. The *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* round was stuck in the chamber. By the time I had it fixed he was 300 yards away. So I shot right in front of him. (Haven't been practicing my long shots with it yet)







He ran towards me at Mach 5 and then disappeared in the brush at 50 yards. Heck of a way to start my day but what a rush.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Oh no Tom!







Thats not a good start at all. I've sent your blessing back over so hopefully your luck will change!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I could use some of that luck how do you get it?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Its MOJO and and JUJU rolled up, you have to seperate them carefully.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Aww...hey I thinking you will be ready next time !!!!


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Sucks man. Sorry to hear about the bad start. Season is just getting started though! There will be more!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Just like life, always expect the unexpected, don't worry things will generally turn for the better.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

If you got it, it was meant to be. I try to live my disappointments that way. When it all comes together I am just happy.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Don't worry Tom you'll bust his chops next time out!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks guys. It was one of those perfect (too perfect) moments. I just couldn't believe it. I've got his number for sure !! LOL


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Sure you have and his friends too!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

bones44 said:


> Thanks guys. It was one of those perfect (too perfect) moments. I just couldn't believe it. I've got his number for sure !! LOL


You have to give me his number, Ill call him for you


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Thats ok I missed one about 5 weeks ago, broadside @ 120, I just over shot him, he was a pup, and I was thinking he was further then that.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I hear ya SMY. I had a pup come out in a freshly worked field last night while I was feeding. By the time I had gun in hand he disappeared in the woodline. Thought for sure it was gonna return. No such luck. Headed out to call in a little while.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Good luck on that Tom, don't forget your camera!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

I think ill wait on the frost in about a month these darn ticks are about to carry us away down here. I bet my son and i picked 200 ticks off us the other evening. It was horrible


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

bones44 said:


> I hear ya SMY. I had a pup come out in a freshly worked field last night while I was feeding. By the time I had gun in hand he disappeared in the woodline. Thought for sure it was gonna return. No such luck. Headed out to call in a little while.


You need a double strap back carry sling. You get caught all the time it seems!







at least you had 1 nearby.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

showmeyote said:


> I think ill wait on the frost in about a month these darn ticks are about to carry us away down here. I bet my son and i picked 200 ticks off us the other evening. It was horrible


YIKES! gives me the Heebie Jeebies.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

showmeyote said:


> I think ill wait on the frost in about a month these darn ticks are about to carry us away down here. I bet my son and i picked 200 ticks off us the other evening. It was horrible


Yuck, bloodsucking little bastiges!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Do you find different species of deer and certain area's are worse than others!?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Areas with mid to tall grass and interspersed with shrubbery and small trees seem to be the worst.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I ask because where I use to live we had lots of red and roe deer the dogs were covered in bloody ticks but where I am now with fallow and muntjac never had a problem.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I haven't found any yet this year. So far so good. Those ticks are horrible !! We've had our share of mosquitoes though. Hey Matt, do you get huge numbers of mosquitoes at your place ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Some Tom but I don't tend to get bitten really, Roberta and Mother do, Maybe I'm too sweet for them!?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yea, that must be what it is......


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I know its deceptive but true!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I bet you get lots of flies landing on you though don't you? Being full of it and all !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Nope!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Here ticks are active in the spring, after that they are usually history.


----------

